# Ball or cone seat for vw detroits?



## 1happydude (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got a set of Detroit take offs for a 2009 GTI and I need wheel locks. The lug holes on the rims are black so I cant tell it they are cone or ball seat. I figure they are ball seated but I wanna play it safe and ask. Thanks


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Ball or cone seat for vw detroits? (1happydude)*

ball seat. 
dont think ive ever ran into newer oem vw wheels that weren't/


----------



## 1happydude (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Ball or cone seat for vw detroits? (audi666)*

Thats what I thought, thanks for the info.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

all OEM vw wheels are ball seat. Most aftermarket wheels are conical, however, VMR's have been designed to use the OEM ball seat lugs.


----------

